# Tool Gloat, kind of!



## bcall2043 (Mar 31, 2013)

The other day I was over at Charley’s shop and was looking at all the tooling he got when he purchased the 13” Southbend lathe. I noticed a rusty, homemade looking tool holder for stand-up threading/grooving inserts. I thought it would come in handy for a large internal treading project I have planned for warm weather if and when it gets here. Having a weakness for tools and not having one like that I made him an offer and he accepted. 

Today Charley said he was surprised that I had not posted a gloat because he had looked up the value online and he had sold it dirt cheap. I told him that he had taken advantage of my tool illness and sold me a tool that would not fit my tool holder and now I have to make it fit before I can use it.:rofl:  He offered me my money back, I refused. I like the tool but it just adds another project to the list.

The proof it happened picture. 


The tool at the left is the one I bought from Charley and the one on the right is for lay-down threading inserts and given to me by a tooling dealer when I bought some other stuff from him. As you may notice the one gotten from Charley cleaned up real nice and was a Carboloy brand, not home-made. Neither of them fit my tool holder, o-well more to do! :thinking:

The orphanage just grew a little.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

I had to pull the gun out of my mouth so I could respond to this post   YOU SUCK  Now I'll put it back


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 31, 2013)

Benny, you rascal!  I think Hoover may be your middle name!  )


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 31, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> ……you rascal!..........


You got that right!



stevecmo said:


> …….I think Hoover may be your middle name!


I guess I’m dumb too. I don’t get it. Hoover?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> You got that right!
> 
> 
> I guess I’m dumb too. I don’t get it. Hoover?
> ...



Vacuum cleaner,


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 31, 2013)

:whistle:


----------



## Ray C (Mar 31, 2013)

As you know, anyone who posts a tool gloat is susceptible to a (endearing) You Suck!  :LOL:

I had to postpone a project today that was half in the works because I needed an internal threader/groover just like the one you have.  I even happened to have some inserts for them in my "bottle-of-wayward" inserts -too bad they won't fit the groover I have...

Ray


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

I gave him several brand new inserts for it too


----------



## Ray C (Mar 31, 2013)

Arghhhh!!   :angry:




Charley Davidson said:


> I gave him several brand new inserts for it too


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 1, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Benny, you rascal! I think Hoover may be your middle name!


Thanks Steve, between you and Charley I learned something about machining terminology today.



Ray C said:


> ………. I had to postpone a project today that was half in the works because I needed an internal threader/groover just like the one you have………..Ray


My project is a ways off. It is a 14 ½” Southbend that will need some chuck adapter plates with 2 ¼” internal threads.



Charley Davidson said:


> I gave him several brand new inserts for it too


Charley can be a nice guy! Today you guys learned something about Charley. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 2, 2013)

Charley is good folks, but you suck!! Just kidding, you two guys should team up and rent a shop space in the middle between your houses and start a small machining and tool locator service.  Tell us what you are looking for and we will find you one kind of deal for a fee added to the price of the machine or tool..... One off parts could be sold for time and material plus a reasonable mark-up on the parts or material.   Hmmmm, that would be a great shop to go hang out in and drink coffee all day.
Bobber


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Charley is good folks, but you suck!! Just kidding, you two guys should team up and rent a shop space in the middle between your houses and start a small machining and tool locator service. Tell us what you are looking for and we will find you one kind of deal for a fee added to the price of the machine or tool..... One off parts could be sold for time and material plus a reasonable mark-up on the parts or material. Hmmmm, that would be a great shop to go hang out in and drink coffee all day.
> Bobber



Bob,
Charley sucks too! Did you see that old Southbend lathe that he found stored in a loft? When he brought it to his shop Charley said “he had no need for it and would sell it” but after working on his bike the other day he thinks a bigger lathe is needed for his shop. He actually accomplished the bike work on the 10” Logan but…… Trouble is now that he has fondled the Southbend a little he has fallen in love with it. The two of us would starve to death finding a great deal once in a while and not being able to sell it to make a living, just accumulating. We would end up like Tony Wells friend down in Texas. Someone down the road of life would be trying to find a home for all the stuff we brought home and never sold or really needed.

Making parts for profit sounds a lot like work! 

Charley's shop is not central but it has a coffee maker, fridge, and a hot&cold water thingy. Also no wife looking over us. If you are in the area let us know. If Charley has to work, I have a key unless he sees this and changes the lock.:lmao:



stevecmo said:


> Benny, you rascal! I think Hoover may be your middle name!



By the way Steve, Charley is a rascal too? The other day he asked me to tell my wife that I wanted him to have first choice on my toys if I passed before he did. 

Old machines is a hobby and a love that we are just trying to enjoy. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## toolroom (Apr 2, 2013)

Charlie Davidson,! I call as I hobble up with my walker... "May I have some inserts too?"
dinkin


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 2, 2013)

dinkin said:


> Charlie Davidson,! I call as I hobble up with my walker... "May I have some inserts too?"
> dinkin


  Not since you spelled my name wrong


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 2, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> By the way Steve, Charley is a rascal too? The other day he asked me to tell my wife that I wanted him to have first choice on my toys if I passed before he did.



Well, I can think of nothing I'd rather do than sit around a shop that has a coffee maker, fridge and hot&cold water thingy with a couple of rascals talking old machinery.

Steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 2, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Well, I can think of nothing I'd rather do than sit around a shop that has a coffee maker, fridge and hot&cold water thingy with a couple of rascals talking old machinery.
> 
> Steve



Anytime, Your not all that far away for a weekend trip, I used to get over to Poplar Bluff once or twice a year but not so much any more.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 3, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Charley is good folks, but you suck!! Just kidding, you two guys should team up and rent a shop space in the middle between your houses and start a small machining and tool locator service.  Tell us what you are looking for and we will find you one kind of deal for a fee added to the price of the machine or tool..... One off parts could be sold for time and material plus a reasonable mark-up on the parts or material.   Hmmmm, that would be a great shop to go hang out in and drink coffee all day.
> Bobber




I'm not too sure about that idea.  Seems to me it'd be like two alcoholics opening a bar together.   :lmao:

Sorry, that's the first thing that came to mind...

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 3, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> I'm not too sure about that idea.  Seems to me it'd be like two alcoholics opening a bar together.   :lmao:
> 
> Sorry, that's the first thing that came to mind...
> 
> -Ron



Ron,
Your right! 

Charley and I have had a discussion on the subject Bob mentioned but I think our choice of words was "Tool Junkies". The results would be the same, we would consume more than we sold.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 3, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> Ron,
> Your right!
> 
> Charley and I have had a discussion on the subject Bob mentioned but I think our choice of words was "Tool Junkies". The results would be the same, we would consume more than we sold.
> ...




That's kind of why I never got in to the pawn shop business - guns, guitars, tools, too much stuff that I would keep.

-Ron


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 3, 2013)

That's a relief! 
I wouldn't want Benny to have to purchase inserts after gloating.



Charley Davidson said:


> I gave him several brand new inserts for it too


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2013)

that's some sweet toolin' there:thumbsup:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 3, 2013)

Me & Benny owning a machine resale business would be like a fox owning a chicken coup


----------

